# Copper coil ...



## frankie89

Apologies if this has been covered before, I've tried searching but haven't found anything.I had the copper coil put in around 6 months ago, one of the common side effects being increased period pain. However, every month a few days before my period now I get really bad IBS (a lot of pain, gas, c followed by epic d, and often nausea and extreme tiredness as well.) I'm wondering if this is caused by the coil, or i'm just having a flare up again, I was in a kind of remission beforehand. I'm at a loss - the pill didn't agree with me, and made me really depressed - which has made me reluctant to try another method of hormonal bc, and condoms don't always agree with me either. Grr.


----------



## terribletummy

what about the shot? i got it back in november of 2010 and it hasn't really caused any bad side effects, only some minor breakouts. but of course reactions with this shot may vary so far i haven't had the monthly which makes for no bad cramps and no ibs flareups. just make sure you do all the research first!


----------



## everythingishorrible

Hi,I have heard that the copper IUDs can cause excessive PMS symptoms, in addition to the extra cramping/period pain that you mentioned. I have purposely avoided IUDs for this reason! My gynecologist said she would never even offer one to me, since I have an IBS diagnosis. Even girls I know who don't have IBS or difficult periods have stated they had more GI upset, cramping, fatigue, etc. during their periods. Copper IUDs are not used as commonly in the USA anymore. They've been replaced with IUDs made of other substances. There has been much research linking copper to other health issues or, at the least, extremely uncomfortable PMS symptoms.You may want to consider having it taken out and replaced with a different type of IUD, or switching your birth control completely. The shot is an alternative, but if you are sensitive to hormones, that may not be a good option (you will have to live with the side effects for several months--you can't just remove or replace it). How many birth control pills have you tried? I had HORRIBLE experiences with birth control when I was younger so I stopped them for years and was on nothing. But after some issues (which I won't get into on here) my gynecologist recommended I try it again and I did, reluctantly. She made sure to put me on an old low-dose BC pill and it's been a lifesaver. Has reduced all my PMS symptoms, shortened my period, and helps avoid any IBS flare ups around that time. You may want to give one of these older BC pills a try, as they've been studied extensively. Low-dose BC pills are the best for us, as they have far less hormone and are therefore less likely to cause side effects.Or you could just stop everything altogether! Regardless, I'd get the copper coil removed if it's causing symptoms that you don't care to deal with. I wouldn't doubt at all that this is the cause of your flare-ups. Good luck!


----------

